# Tell us your MOMENTS OF CLARITY



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

Those days when you feel yourself, safe, and most alive. This is a positive thread so don't spam it with irrelevance please 

A while back I'd been feeling a little DP'd for a few days but I had a day that I went shopping with my granny all around town, we laughed and cut up and I felt totally real all day.

Today I think the Sam-E supplements are starting to kick in because I feel pretty content with life, and only a week ago I was suffering from some really bad insomnia/pacing around my house feeling like I was going insane. My boyfriend's face isn't blurry to me today, but perfectly clear.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea i had those days but the bad days make me forget all about the good days.


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

well if you'd like to share, that's kind of what I made the thread for


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

On valentines day when I kissed my boyfriend. Everything felt normal and I feel emotions for the frst time in ages.


----------



## nupower (Apr 5, 2008)

thats a very importnat point. but unfortunatly i dont remember those moments cause the bad moments that follow them always clear them from my memory.

i know that i feel so alive and want to interact with my family or friends and i want to do any activity like go to the beach or shopping in malls or draw a picture.. and everytime i have this clarity moment i tell my self: remember this moment and save the feelings i have for the bad days so they can push me alittle forward untill the next clarity moment comes. but i cant keep them i just cant remember the feelings when i felt good. so i end up everytime telling my self that it never was good i was lieing to my self.but im still working on it.


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Whenever there is a strong and real baseline emotion being felt. For example, when I went to a dance with my girlfriend I was completely clear, when my friends and I were messing around with funny accents I was completely clear.


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing guys 

I actually had a pretty nice day today, just hanging out with my mom, talking about her problems makes me feel like I'm not the only one with them too. We sometimes assume everyone else is in total bliss but that's not the case at all. I had a chai latte which made me feel pretty great at first but a little anxious later.. but I won't let it bother me.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine come in random spurts(spelling?) for a few seconds... I got out of my car to go walk into shoprite and I stood still... the cars, shopping carts, and etc looked so 3-D, and actually TOUCHABLE, if that makes sense  The only thing is when this happens to me I focus my brain on holding that moment and realizing how realistic it is until I set myself back into the 2-D emotionless world


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

When i took a large dose of Oxazepam and went out. Gotta love those Benzodiazepines. And people and fresh air. And daylight. That was a good day.


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

Usually my moments of clarity come when I do something that triggers strong emotional response. Like when I play my guitar with a band,or play a videogame where I HAVE to be focused, or every time I am with my boyfriend and we get intimate 

I notice my DP gets worse when I feel boredom, and lifts up when I'm really entertained. The best moments are while making love, it feels like everything falls into place again, like a curtain suddenly lifting up. Wonderful!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I am very much clear right now, but i have an energy bockage? In my body which is i think the only thing stopping me from being fully "present" x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

For some reason when Im in the shower I swear I start to question if Im still in this messed up state I feel so good!

And when I go for my long walks too!

A little here and a little there perhaps thats how its going to be and then bam we are out of it one day?

Keep believing!!


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott I really like your attitude.. I've noticed your other posts are really helpful. It's nice to have people like you on the board!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Moments of Clarity...

- when I sleep
- listen to music/play music
- when I'm with my cat
- when I'm doing something else other than sitting down and thinking too much

That's all... I think.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yes, we love scott!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Hek it's all a front... I really have all of you fooled!! :lol:

But seriously...

Thanks! I want to do my part to help others get through this most difficult time in our lives.... We all feed of of each others energy and I really am speaking from my heart , I dont know where it commes from for Im suffering so much with this condition. I just know we have to dig deep within ourselves each day to fight on!

Its nice that we can come together here and help comfort and support one another!!

We must stay upbeat about all of this for there really is no other choice, we have to do whatever it takes to make it through this ....

There are no othere options!


----------

